# A new crop started on January 1st, 2006



## Stoney Bud (Jan 7, 2006)

Here are some shots of my latest crop. I just put these rooted clones into the grow chambers on the 1st of January. A few of them have taken off well, and a few are not liking life yet.

As soon as the dominant lady in each of the growing chambers becomes obvious, I'll take out the rest and start the vegetative pruning to keep my plants at a nice height and maximize the budding sites.

I'm using the "FloraGro" three part nutrients from General Hydroponics this time, and so far, I really like the way it's working. While the ladies were rooting, I used a 1/3 strength mixture of 1-1-1. I've increased that in the main reservoir to a full strength 1-1-1 and my next 2 gallon addition to the main reservoir will be a 3-2-1 mix for full vegetative growth. By the time 4 weeks have passed, the reservoir mixture should be close to the maximum strength.

I'm using a "Hortilux" LU 430/HTL/EN Enhanced Spectrum HPS Grow Lamp with an electronic ballast and as you can see, a rectangular reflector. I've painted the walls of the growing area with "Behr" Interior flat Ultra Pure White Number 1050 for great reflection.

The main reservoir, when full, contains 18 gallons.

Each of the four growing chambers is a 14W x 19L x 13H Sterilite plastic tub that is filled with a 1/8 to 1/2 inch combination of clay marbles and rock. The drain openings are 1 inch diameter with the top of the drain two inches below the top of the top of the clay-gravel media. This will allow for the nutrient solution to cycle while the pump is on and remain below any light, thus eliminating any growth of algae on the surface of the media.

The main reservoir pump is a "Little Giant" 1-A, 1/200 hp, 170 gph/1'head, submersible with a 1/4" MNPT discharge. This little pump seems to be working well and should work perfectly throughout the entire growing and flowering time. I have an identical pump ready as a backup in the event of a failure.

I'm going to photograph the crop at one week intervals and post them so that you all can see the progress and any problems that occur, (knock on wood).

This site is sure a valuable resource and seems to have a respectable amount of activity.

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## skunk (Jan 8, 2006)

nice setup stoney gl to you . ps  if it was me i would move them in a little closer  to the light . to me in your 2nd 3rd and 4th picture  the plant looks too far out of the way for th light to get its potential also looks to high too is it 3 feet high or does it just look like it from your pics?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah man, the light was high up. I moved it up outta my way while I was messing with my plants.

When I've got the plants narrowed down to one per/container, I'm going to train them over the entire growing area. You'll see it in future pics. When I'm done training them, they'll fill the whole growing area, (3.5 feet by 5 feet). Then I'll progressively prune them to maximize each bush. The room has an 8 foot ceiling and only 5 feet of usable space considering the plants, so I'm going to flower them at 3.5 feet. That should allow me enough room.

The Hydro unit works damn good. It didn't cost too much to build either. I'll be posting updates in the "Journal" area.

Stoney


----------

